# R.I.P For my many rats...



## Kimbo (Jul 9, 2009)

:'( RI.P Rocky 2003:
Rocky, you were my pal, you were my best mate and most importantly you got me loving rats, you were my first rat. At first I was scared of you since I had the same view as most people with rats. But no..you turned out to teach me rats are full of life and personality. You were my little boy with a backwards baseball cap, id come home and there you would be on the couch waiting for me  We would sleep together in bed, not my intention though! You snuck in.
But sadly....time took its course, you started getting nasty.. i couldn't touch you anymore and i couldn't clean you anymore.... i began to neglect you and i felt so ashamed..

Death: Then one day, my dad wanted to move you to the shed since ants were attacking you. The day was long and hot and I came to see you...but ..there you lay, died...frozen.....killed by the heat....I cried.. i tried to bring you back to life...but I was too late by afew minutes....you just passed away as soon as I got there... 
I buried you next to the house, where you would be with us and watch over the home, but sadly we moved towns....

:'( R.I.P Hope 2008:
Hope, you were my little angel. You saved me from myself when I was suffering depression, you were my beacon of a reason to live in the darkest time of my life. You were there to cuddle and sleep with me in bed, you were there to watch over me at the computer desk, you were to play with me when either of us were down.
I buried you at one of my favorite fishing spot, a place were only us will visit your vessel.

Death: Hope died of old age, her spine began to degenerate causing seizures, wheezing the dragging of her legs. Watching her drag her frail body...across and over obstacles as if she tried to jump...but she fell..A week later in my beanie on my lap, you were curled up looking so peaceful yet in pain... You coughed..you wheezed...and later, your soul my young little girl left this world for a happier place.

































:'( R.I.P The Boys (Ying and Yang/Blacky and ******) 2008
Boys, you showed me what 2 rats are like together, playful, fun and all over the place. But man, did you two stink and pee on everything! Bad boys! But sadly, the fate you got being my brothers rat you didnt deserve, its something no one or no thing should ever deserve. He may of let you roam his apartment day in and day out when he got you first, you chewed through everything and pooped and peed everywhere, you two boys were poorly trained and raised but you were very friendly and fun to watch.









Death:You were my brothers rat, mostly under his care, he neglected you... he didnt feed you for weeks in the hot summer days....you were forced to eat eachother..your corpses rotted through the cage, literally melting with it.....your fate was horrible and my brother IS a monster....and that monster is having a baby on the way in afew months....


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

RIP all of them. My sister has done the same thing to quite a few animals. And usually by the time I'd realize and start helping the poor things, it was a lost cause. Three hamsters, a rabbit, and a bird. I feel for you, having to just watch it happen and feeling helpless. :'(


----------



## Kimbo (Jul 9, 2009)

I was so angry with my brother when i realized what happened...he didnt feel bad about it at all, at first he lied about how he was caring for them...and i found a dead rat in the backyard melting to the cage and i finally questioned him and got answers from his partner/friends.


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

My sister did the same thing. It was so frustrating, because if she HAD been feeding them, they wouldn't have been skinny with empty food and water bowls and ultimately dead.


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

Your brother is terrible for doing that. I hate when people treat animals like they aren't living creatures. R.I.P. all your ratties.


----------

